# Liquid Cialis



## anabolix250 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just got my order of liquid stane. I thought I would order some liquid cialis (RUI) out of curiosity. No ED problems but wanted to give it a crack.....what sort of dose should I try? It is dosed at 30mg/ml so I was thinking of trying 1/3 of a ml to start (10mg)...what ya all think?

Anyone tried this stuff before?

Thanks fellas!


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Jan 21, 2011)

Start with 5mg and work up. If you dont already have experiece with cialis. If you do and know what dose works for you then by all means.


----------



## goods (Jan 28, 2011)

i started out right at 20mg its great to use then playyyy


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 29, 2011)

Depends on the brand.  If you go to chemone, you get the real stuff and 15-20mg will moar than do the job.  If you went thru sten, you'll probably need 2 full ml.  Their stuff is watered down big time.


----------

